# Video Mapping and LED Displays



## envoy (May 13, 2013)

Hello everyone, I just finished watching a great video featuring 3D video mapping Volkswagen Golf Mark VII Reveal NYIAS 2013 on Vimeo and -I'm blown away with the technology.
My question is: Could Mapping make projection the preferred choice (again) over LED Panels for *indoor* presentations?
Also, with the ability to project on any surface, will conventional screens soon be a thing of the past?
I know it's a bit far fetched but I definitely see 2D/ 3D Video Mapping as more cost effective.

Anyone comments would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ruinexplorer (May 14, 2013)

For the majority of indoor presentations, the screen will continue to reign. For entertainment, LED walls and mapping will continue to gain ground. It often depends on budget as creaing content as well as setting up a mapped projection takes a lot more time and effort (though it keeps getting easier).


----------



## museav (May 14, 2013)

envoy said:


> My question is: Could Mapping make projection the preferred choice (again) over LED Panels for *indoor* presentations?
> Also, with the ability to project on any surface, will conventional screens soon be a thing of the past?
> I know it's a bit far fetched but I definitely see 2D/ 3D Video Mapping as more cost effective.


Are you limiting the context to entertainment applications? The classroom, conference room, boardroom, lecture hall, etc. market probably represents the vast numerical majority of indoor presentation systems and I don't see mapping being relelvant to many of those. You also have to understand that some product introductions like in that video involve rather large investments in time and money.


----------



## envoy (May 14, 2013)

ruinexplorer said:


> For the majority of indoor presentations, the screen will continue to reign. For entertainment, LED walls and mapping will continue to gain ground. It often depends on budget as creaing content as well as setting up a mapped projection takes a lot more time and effort (though it keeps getting easier).



Thank you..


----------



## envoy (May 14, 2013)

museav said:


> Are you limiting the context to entertainment applications? The classroom, conference room, boardroom, lecture hall, etc. market probably represents the vast numerical majority of indoor presentation systems and I don't see mapping being relelvant to many of those. You also have to understand that some product introductions like in that video involve rather large investments in time and money.



You do have a valid point, thank you.


----------

